# 

## palermo8985

Witam wszystkich.

Kupiłem działkę budowlaną, która na granicy ma już założoną skrzynkę (nie ma w niej licznika) i jest ona wpięta do lokalnej sieci.

W czasie budowy wolałbym uniknąć ciągnięcia prądu przedłużaczami od sąsiada (najbliższy jest ok. 150m ode mnie). Słyszałem z różnych źródeł, że jest możliwość, by na budowie mieć prąd docelowy zamiast budowlanego (w osobnej skrzyneczce z gniazdkami-erbetka?), jednak w tauronie na infolinii pani powiedziała mi, że jak nie ma budynku to nie może być prąd docelowy - tylko budowlany. Może ktoś ogarnięty w temacie podpowie mi, jak to ugryźć?

Dodam, że budowę rozpocznę gdzieś za rok, więc mam czas trochę poczekać.

----------


## Lew2

Według przepisów nie ma czegoś takiego jak "prąd budowlany". Jest albo prąd dla odbiorców indywidualnych, albo dla przedsiębiorstw.
Według utartego - a niezgodnego z prawem - zwyczaju zakłady energetyczne traktują człowieka budującego dom jak "przedsiębiorstwo".
Rozumiem, że chcesz mieć prąd w taryfie indywidualnej? Na pewno koszty ewentualnego procesu sądowego znacznie przekroczą różnicę w opłatach pomiędzy taryfami. Od momentu montażu okien Tauron pozwala przejść na prąd "indywidualny".

----------


## swierol

To nie podpowiedź tylko opis syyuacji
. Mi Pan w zakladzie energetycznym powiedział że jak chce traktowac działkę jak rekreacyjna to więcej niż 5kw na jednej fazie nie dostane, zabezpieczenie c25. Działka jest budowlana ale powiedziałem  że narazie nie chce budować tylko chce moc skosić trawę kosiarka elektryczna lub zagotować wodę na herbatę. Moi sasiedzi powiedzieli że będą mieli przyczepy kempingowe która muszą podłączyć do "siły" i dostawali np 12kw na 3 fazach. Dzisiaj buduje i nadal mam tą jedną faze, kto wie może nie będę już kombinował. Jest pewne ryzyko że gdybym trafił na hitlerowskiego inkasenta to mógłby mnie kapnąć i bez slowa zmienili by mi właśnie na ten prąd " budowlany".

----------


## Kaizen

> . Mi Pan w zakladzie energetycznym powiedział że jak chce traktowac działkę jak rekreacyjna to więcej niż 5kw na jednej fazie nie dostane, zabezpieczenie c25.


Mówią różne rzeczy. Trzeba złożyć wniosek o tyle, ile chcemy i czekać. Jak dotąd nie znalazłem w necie sytuacji, że pisemny wniosek odrzucili (za to ustnie takie informacje są bardzo częste).

U mnie na formularzu nie było uzasadnienia - ale jak ktoś chce dopisać to np: "Potrzebuję na cele bytowe. Zamierzam na Boże Narodzenie przyjechać autem elektrycznym z przyczepą kempingowa i naładować auto i ogrzać farelkami przyczepę i potrzebuję 40kW". I mogę (w tej chwili) nie planować tam budowy a prąd chcę na stałe a nie tymczasowy, bo regularnie będę przyjeżdżał. I co im do tego?
Nie jest to DG i jak najbardziej potrzeby bytowe.

----------


## henrykow

> Witam wszystkich.
> 
> Kupiłem działkę budowlaną, która na granicy ma już założoną skrzynkę (nie ma w niej licznika) i jest ona wpięta do lokalnej sieci.
> 
> W czasie budowy wolałbym uniknąć ciągnięcia prądu przedłużaczami od sąsiada (najbliższy jest ok. 150m ode mnie). Słyszałem z różnych źródeł, że jest możliwość, by na budowie mieć prąd docelowy zamiast budowlanego (w osobnej skrzyneczce z gniazdkami-erbetka?), jednak w tauronie na infolinii pani powiedziała mi, że jak nie ma budynku to nie może być prąd docelowy - tylko budowlany. Może ktoś ogarnięty w temacie podpowie mi, jak to ugryźć?
> 
> Dodam, że budowę rozpocznę gdzieś za rok, więc mam czas trochę poczekać.


Ciesz się że jest u Ciebie Tauron bo ten ZE daje prąd docelowy przed odbiorem budynku, wystarczy tak jak wyżej napisali że masz SSZ. Np u Enei nie jest tak różowo, dostajesz u nich prąd docelowy dopiero po odbiorze budynku.
Na Twoim miejscu bym sie nie spieszył z założeniem licznika bo od chwili zamontowania licznika płacisz za prąd czy go używasz czy nie, znaczy sie opłaty stałe które są dość wysokie + za zużyte kilowaty. Jeżeli masz możliwość po cichu pożyczenia prądu od sąsiada na okres budowy to pożycz.
Ja np zanim nie miałem odbioru perzy mocy przyłączeniowej 13 kW płaciłem opłaty stałe prawie 300 zł na dwa miesiące + za zużyte kilowaty, po odbiorze płace 200- max 300 zł za dwa miesiące wraz z opłatami stałymi i zużytymi kW, więc jak widać jest znaczna różnica.

----------


## Kaizen

> Na Twoim miejscu bym sie nie spieszył z założeniem licznika bo od chwili zamontowania licznika płacisz za prąd czy go używasz czy nie, znaczy sie opłaty stałe które są dość wysokie + za zużyte kilowaty.


Bez przesady 10,57zł/mies to wysoka opłata?




> Ja np zanim nie miałem odbioru perzy mocy przyłączeniowej 13 kW płaciłem opłaty stałe prawie 300 zł na dwa miesiące + za zużyte kilowaty, po odbiorze płace 200- max 300 zł za dwa miesiące wraz z opłatami stałymi i zużytymi kW, więc jak widać jest znaczna różnica.


Jak zawnioskowałeś o przyłącze tymczasowe i taryfę C to możliwe. Trzeba było wnioskować o G i w Tauronie płaciłbyś 10,57.

----------


## henrykow

> Bez przesady 10,57zł/mies to wysoka opłata?
> 
> 
> 
> Jak zawnioskowałeś o przyłącze tymczasowe i taryfę C to możliwe. Trzeba było wnioskować o G i w Tauronie płaciłbyś 10,57.


Było to co prawda kilka ładnych lat do tyłu ale nie było takiej opcji. Operatora z tego co wiem możesz zmieniać ale gdy ma sie już budynek odebrany. W Enei nie jest tak różowo jak w Tauronie, może kiedyś Enea zmieni swoja grabieżcą politykę.
Piszesz że 10,57 zł za miesiąc, ale za jaka moc przyłączeniową?

----------


## Kaizen

> Było to co prawda kilka ładnych lat do tyłu ale nie było takiej opcji. Operatora z tego co wiem możesz zmieniać ale gdy ma sie już budynek odebrany. W Enei nie jest tak różowo jak w Tauronie, może kiedyś Enea zmieni swoja grabieżcą politykę.
> Piszesz że 10,57 zł za miesiąc, ale za jaka moc przyłączeniową?


Złożyłeś wniosek o prąd docelowy i odrzucili? Jak nie, to skąd wiesz, że nie było takiej opcji? Jak sam wnioskowałeś o C, to co w tym dziwnego, że dostałeś C?
Mnie elektryk z pełnomocnictwem wpakował na C - ale po złożeniu wniosku o G zmienili mi na etapie wznoszenia ścian parteru.
W taryfach G nie ma opłaty abonamentowej za moc.

----------


## swierol

Kaizen cały czas mówimy tylko o wniosku pisemnym. Przyjmuja gdzieś inne? Za dnia poszukam papierów i sprawdzę jakie były opcje do wyboru. Ja mam prąd z PGE.

----------


## henrykow

> Złożyłeś wniosek o prąd docelowy i odrzucili? Jak nie, to skąd wiesz, że nie było takiej opcji? Jak sam wnioskowałeś o C, to co w tym dziwnego, że dostałeś C?
> Mnie elektryk z pełnomocnictwem wpakował na C - ale po złożeniu wniosku o G zmienili mi na etapie wznoszenia ścian parteru.
> W taryfach G nie ma opłaty abonamentowej za moc.


Jak bym nie wiedział to bym nie pisał. W Enei nie dostaniesz prądu docelowego na okres budowy, zapomnij o tym. 
Czy ja pisałem o opłacie abonenckiej przy prądzie docelowym? Przy tzw prądzie budowlanym taryfa C. wniosek składałem o przyłącze i  mogłem sobie narzucać swoje, Enea ma tak i siak i nic nie ugrasz, chcesz sie kopać z koniem?
Jaki ZE jest u Ciebie?

----------


## kemot_p

> Kaizen cały czas mówimy tylko o wniosku pisemnym. Przyjmuja gdzieś inne? Za dnia poszukam papierów i sprawdzę jakie były opcje do wyboru. Ja mam prąd z PGE.


Ja też mam prąd z PGE i żeby dostać taryfę G znajomy pracownik PGE doradził, żeby na działce zbudować blaszaka na zgłoszenie (https://forum.muratordom.pl/showthre...-quot-blaszaka).
Jeśli na działce nie byłoby budynku to we wniosku o wydanie warunków musiałbym zaznaczyć plac budowy i wtedy automatycznie taryfa C.

----------


## martingg

> Ja też mam prąd z PGE i żeby dostać taryfę G znajomy pracownik PGE doradził, żeby na działce zbudować blaszaka na zgłoszenie (https://forum.muratordom.pl/showthre...-quot-blaszaka).
> Jeśli na działce nie byłoby budynku to we wniosku o wydanie warunków musiałbym zaznaczyć plac budowy i wtedy automatycznie taryfa C.


a u mnie raptem 20km dalej nic takiego nie było, miałem pusta działkę złożyłem wniosek o skrzynkę, zaznaczyłem rekreacja i tyle. Warunki wydano, projekt zrobiony teraz czekać 1,5 roku i tyle  :big grin:

----------


## Slawko123

> Bez przesady 10,57zł/mies to wysoka opłata?
> 
> 
> 
> Jak zawnioskowałeś o przyłącze tymczasowe i taryfę C to możliwe. Trzeba było wnioskować o G i w Tauronie płaciłbyś 10,57.


Chyba nigdy nie miałeś taryfy C,
Piszesz bzdury.

Taryfa C11:
zużycie ok 30kWh, przydział mocy 14kW, koszt za 2 miesiące ok 250zł

Taryfa G11:
zuzycie ok 30kW , koszt za 2 miesiące ok 60zł

----------


## kemot_p

> a u mnie raptem 20km dalej nic takiego nie było, miałem pusta działkę złożyłem wniosek o skrzynkę, zaznaczyłem rekreacja i tyle. Warunki wydano, projekt zrobiony teraz czekać 1,5 roku i tyle


Wiem, tam każdy rejon rządzi się swoimi prawami. Elektryk z Warszawy, który robił u mnie instalację mówił, że pod tym względem to "najgorszy" ZE w okolicy  - dużo łatwiej mu się współpracuje np. z Konstancinem. W Pruszkowie nawet czepiają się uprawnień E i D przy odbiorze instalacji - oczekują, że elektryk wykonujący instalację ma mieć uprawnienia budowlane (nawet jeśli w domu nie ma odgromówki). W Konstancinie bez problemu wystarczą E i D  :smile:  Ale nie róbmy offtopa. O absurdach PGE możnaby książkę napisać.
P.S. A pewny jesteś, że dostaniejsz taryfę G? W warunkach przyłącza chyba nie ma mowy o tym jaka będzie taryfa?

----------


## dawiddur

Już 3 działki "zbroiłem", obecnie działam z czwartą. Na żadnej nie postawiłem żadnego budynku oprócz jednego blaszaka i jednego kontenera. Zawsze w PGE wnioskowałem o prąd w taryfie G11 (albo 12?), rozliczenie półroczne (czym rzadziej tym odrobinkę mniej kosztów) przeznaczenie działki wpisywałem rekreacja i tyle. Nikt nawet mi nie sugerował zmiany czy czegokolwiek innego. ZAWSZE (3 razy! w przeciągu ok. 5 lat) na pustej działce miałem przyłącze prądu, 3 fazy od 7 do 11kw.

Łódzkie, PGE

----------


## Slawko123

> przeznaczenie działki wpisywałem rekreacja i tyle.


i to jest clou całej sprawy.

My wszyscy wpisujemy dom jednorodzinny i na tym polegamy. A wystarczy wpisać rekreacja albo gospodarstwo domowe

----------


## agb

> Wiem, tam każdy rejon rządzi się swoimi prawami. Elektryk z Warszawy, który robił u mnie instalację mówił, że pod tym względem to "najgorszy" ZE w okolicy  - dużo łatwiej mu się współpracuje np. z Konstancinem. W Pruszkowie nawet czepiają się uprawnień E i D przy odbiorze instalacji - oczekują, że elektryk wykonujący instalację ma mieć uprawnienia budowlane (nawet jeśli w domu nie ma odgromówki). W Konstancinie bez problemu wystarczą E i D  Ale nie róbmy offtopa. O absurdach PGE możnaby książkę napisać.
> P.S. A pewny jesteś, że dostaniejsz taryfę G? W warunkach przyłącza chyba nie ma mowy o tym jaka będzie taryfa?


W Konstancinie to chyba nawet pieczątka z ziemniaka by przeszła  :big grin:

----------


## Kaizen

> Jeśli na działce nie byłoby budynku to we wniosku o wydanie warunków musiałbym zaznaczyć plac budowy i wtedy automatycznie taryfa C.


Bzura.
Po pierwsze nikt nie może zmusić do zaznaczenia czegokolwiek. Wnioskujesz o co chcesz - najwyżej odrzucą. Tylko nie mają podstawy prawnej do odrzucenia wniosku o przyłącze docelowe na cele bytowe gospodarstwa domowego w szczerym polu.

Po drugie pewnie nikt składając wniosek o przyłącze nie ma (jeszcze) PnB ani zgłoszonego rozpoczęcia prac. W życiu różnie bywa i budowa może się opóźnić albo i nigdy nie zostać rozpoczęta. Więc czemu miałbyś wnioskować o "prąd budowlany" który ...

Po trzecie nie ma czegoś takiego, jak prąd budowlany. Są taryfy dla biznesu (C) i przyłącza tymczasowe. 

Jak ktoś złożył wniosek o przyłącze *nie*tymczasowe i taryfę G na działkę bez żadnego budynku to chętnie przeczytam uzasadnienie odmowy.*
A jak ktoś sam wnioskował o taryfę C i/lub przyłącze tymczasowe, to może mieć pretensje tylko do siebie*

https://forum.muratordom.pl/showthre...=1#post7419339

----------


## kemot_p

> Bzura.
> Po pierwsze nikt nie może zmusić do zaznaczenia czegokolwiek. Wnioskujesz o co chcesz - najwyżej odrzucą. Tylko nie mają podstawy prawnej do odrzucenia wniosku o przyłącze docelowe na cele bytowe gospodarstwa domowego w szczerym polu.


Nie znasz realiów jakie obowiązuję w PGE Pruszków, więc czemu ferujesz takie jednoznaczne wyroki?
Wniosek wypełniałem z człowiekiem z PGE, który pomógł mi fortelem z blaszakiem uniknąć taryfy C. Nie miał w tym żadnego interesu, mógł mi wcisnąć C, ale dzięki temu że zna realia to wiedział o co wnioskować. Ja i tak tego blaszaka potrzebowałem, więc dla mnie jedynym kosztem była wizyta w Starostwie, zgłoszenie budowy i odczekanie 30 dni.

----------


## henrykow

> Chyba nigdy nie miałeś taryfy C,
> Piszesz bzdury.
> 
> Taryfa C11:
> zużycie ok 30kWh, przydział mocy 14kW, koszt za 2 miesiące ok 250zł
> 
> Taryfa G11:
> zuzycie ok 30kW , koszt za 2 miesiące ok 60zł


Masz rację, ja miałem podobnie i dwóch moich co niedawno sie budowali sąsiadów też.

----------


## Kaizen

> Nie znasz realiów jakie obowiązuję w PGE Pruszków, więc czemu ferujesz takie jednoznaczne wyroki?


Bo nikt, kto złożył wniosek nie pochwalił się w necie odmową - *każdy dostawał to, o co wnioskował - w tym G jak o taką zawnioskował w szczerym polu*, a takie teksty ustne, że "nie da się G jak nie ma budynku" z BOKów czy infolinii nie znajdują potwierdzenia w faktach. I tak jest w całej Polsce, w każdym rejonie. Masz inne doświadczenie? Wrzuć uzasadnienie odmowy. Bądź pierwszy.

Czy może piszesz, że się nie da, choć nie sprawdziłeś? Ja sprawdziłem - i dało się chociaż i elektryk "ze znajomościami", i PGE "na gębę" twierdzili, że się nie da..

----------


## martingg

> Wiem, tam każdy rejon rządzi się swoimi prawami. Elektryk z Warszawy, który robił u mnie instalację mówił, że pod tym względem to "najgorszy" ZE w okolicy  - dużo łatwiej mu się współpracuje np. z Konstancinem. W Pruszkowie nawet czepiają się uprawnień E i D przy odbiorze instalacji - oczekują, że elektryk wykonujący instalację ma mieć uprawnienia budowlane (nawet jeśli w domu nie ma odgromówki). W Konstancinie bez problemu wystarczą E i D  Ale nie róbmy offtopa. O absurdach PGE możnaby książkę napisać.
> P.S. A pewny jesteś, że dostaniejsz taryfę G? W warunkach przyłącza chyba nie ma mowy o tym jaka będzie taryfa?


przy warunkach podłączeniach podajesz moc i cel u mnie to rekreacyjne 14kv czy iles tam

----------


## ololek

Ja we wniosku podalem altane i 20kW mocy i przyjeli bez gadania jako G. Tak mam  w warunkach z Tauronu.

----------


## Lew2

Jeszcze było coś takiego jak dotacja rządowa - zwrot za prąd dla przedsiębiorców. Ponieważ miałem wtedy jeszcze taryfę C na budowie, więc wystąpiłem o ten zwrot. Wypełniłem formularz, było pytanie o NIP (NIP i tak mam) i mówię w biurze, że to "Państwo zrobiliście ze mnie przedsiębiorcę, to teraz proszę przetworzyć mój wniosek". A Pani przy stanowisku obsługi Tauronu odpowiedziała, że w myśl przepisów energetycznych jestem "przedsiębiorcą", bo mam taryfę "C", zatem zwrot dla przedsiębiorstw mi przysługuje jak najbardziej - i dostałem później ten zwrot. Jednocześnie wspomniała, że przychodzą klienci, którzy "tego nie rozumieją". Mają jednoosobowe działalności gospodarcze zarejestrowane w mieszkaniach w blokach, ale mają taryfę na prąd "G" i robią awantury, że dlaczego nie dostaną zwrotu "przecież prowadzą działalność"?

Czy to nie jest paranoja? Tauron najpierw udaje głupa, że ja jestem "przedsiębiorstwem", a potem ja konsekwentnie udaję głupa przed państwem że jestem "przedsiębiorcą" i dostaję zwrot...

----------


## palermo8985

Dziękuję wszystkim za głosy w tym temacie. Po przeanalizowaniu Waszych wpisów i porad, ja zdecyduję się na próbę uzyskania prądu docelowego - do celów rekreacyjnych  :wink:  Więc niedługo dam Wam znać, jaki efekt.

----------


## palermo8985

Po długiej zabawie z papierologią, dziś nadszedł dzień montażu licznika.

Aby nie było za miło, instalator na miejscu stwierdził jednak, że na działce nie ma żadnej budowli, garażu itd (mam skrzynkę z gniazdkami), i że on tego nie podłączy, podparł się przy tym stanowiskiem swojego kierownika.
Zadzwoniłem więc do kierownika, powiedział to samo, ale jak poprosiłem, aby w takim razie wysłał mi uzasadnienie odmowy na piśmie, to nieee nie da rady. Trochę go pomęczyłem i ma jednak mi wysłać uzasadnienie. Wrzucę je tutaj.

Dodatkowo delikatnie "zasugerowano" mi, że jak wezmę taryfę G na cele rekreacyjne, a za jakiś czas postawię dom i będę chciał podłączyć go do prądu, to będzie to "ścigane", "karalne", bo jest to "wykroczenie"  :big grin:

----------


## Zuberek007

Witam. Mam podobna sytuację i nie do końca wiem gdzie uderzyc.... 
Może tak:
Kupiłem działkę wraz z przyłączam elektrycznym. Tzn osoba od której ja kupiłem u zbroiła w prąd dwie działki od razu z jednej skrzynki i na jednej działce się wybudowała i korzysta normalnie z prądu. 
Ja w oczekiwaniu na pozwolenie na budowę chciałem założyć prąd na działce, nie taryfę c11 tylko g11. 
Od Tauronu otrzymałem duplikat warunków technicznych że jest przyłączenia 30kw dla dwuch działek (2x15kw) i żebym zgłosił gotowość instalacji poprzez druk ZI i podłącza licznik. 
Jak ogarnąć taryfę g11 jak działka jest pusta stoi tylko toitoi. ?

----------


## kemot_p

> Dodatkowo delikatnie "zasugerowano" mi, że jak wezmę taryfę G na cele rekreacyjne, a za jakiś czas postawię dom i będę chciał podłączyć go do prądu, to będzie to "ścigane", "karalne", bo jest to "wykroczenie"


Dziwna sugestia. W umowie miałem (mam) zapis o zasilaniu gospodarstwa domowego, taryfa G, na działace blaszak. Do odbioru domu nie potrzebowałem żadnego "przełączenia" w papierach przyłącza z blaszaka na dom. Elektryk przeniósł tylko kabel, ale dla PGE to zupełnie nic nie zmienia - to nadal jest ta sama działka, to samo gospodarstwo domowe.

----------


## agb

> Po długiej zabawie z papierologią, dziś nadszedł dzień montażu licznika.
> 
> Aby nie było za miło, instalator na miejscu stwierdził jednak, że na działce nie ma żadnej budowli, garażu itd (mam skrzynkę z gniazdkami), i że on tego nie podłączy, podparł się przy tym stanowiskiem swojego kierownika.
> Zadzwoniłem więc do kierownika, powiedział to samo, ale jak poprosiłem, aby w takim razie wysłał mi uzasadnienie odmowy na piśmie, to nieee nie da rady. Trochę go pomęczyłem i ma jednak mi wysłać uzasadnienie. Wrzucę je tutaj.
> 
> Dodatkowo delikatnie "zasugerowano" mi, że jak wezmę taryfę G na cele rekreacyjne, a za jakiś czas postawię dom i będę chciał podłączyć go do prądu, to będzie to "ścigane", "karalne", bo jest to "wykroczenie"


Wykroczeniem karalnym, ściganym z art. 286 kk, to jest to co oni robią, póki nie przestawią przepisu, że jest na odwrót. Możesz im to zasugerować.

----------


## bonus2o

Potrzebuje warunki techniczne przyłącza do wydania warunków zabudowy. Jak złoże wniosek o przyłącze do celów rekreacyjnych to czy tak wydane warunki będą akceptowalne do wydania wzki?

----------


## henrykow

> Potrzebuje warunki techniczne przyłącza do wydania warunków zabudowy. Jak złoże wniosek o przyłącze do celów rekreacyjnych to czy tak wydane warunki będą akceptowalne do wydania wzki?


Składasz wniosek nie o przyłącze tylko o zapewnienie dostawy prądu. Tak samo z wodą, musisz złożyć wniosek do wodociągów gminnych o zapewnienie dostawy wody czy tzw zapewnienie dostaw mediów. Te zapewnienia są potrzebne do wydania WZ>

----------


## santini

Mój dostawca prądu to PGE odział Rzeszów, na dniach złożyłem wniosek online o przyłącze. Wpisałem jako nazwę obiektu "Gospodarstwo domowe" i zasilanie docelowe. Na mapce zaznaczyłem tylko działkę i lokalizację gdzie chciałbym ZK. Na działce nie ma kompletnie nic i jest to działka typowo rolna, nie obowiązuje na niej MPZP i nie występowałem o WZ póki co. Minusem wniosku online jest to że mimo podania nazwy obiektu trzeba wybrać jego typ (chyba mają skopany formularz) oraz że nie ma tak jakby kopii wniosku (chyba że dostanę go w za jakiś czas na e-mail). Zobaczymy jaką dostanę odpowiedź.

EDIT

Dzwonili z PGE. Pan pytał o budynek. Ja mowie że nie ma żadnego budynku i że póki co chce sobie tam posiać trawkę, kosić, spędzać wolny czas itp. Zaczął marudzić ze pustych działek nie podłączają bo co by się to działo gdyby każdy tak robił. Zadałem wiec pytanie, dlaczego jest pełno pustych działek w mojej lokalizacji gdzie nie ma nic a stoją ZK. Po tym pytaniu zaczął się motać, dał mi numer do kierownika żebym z nim rozmawiał, chciał mi wcisnąć przyłącze budowlane lub tymczasowe. Ogólnie marudził że oni zrobią przyłącz jak coś będzie na działce (na garaż się póki co nie chce decydować) jak wspomniałem o kempingu to że na kolach nie może itd. XD
Napisałem że chcę odpowiedź drogą pisemną. Więc czekamy dalej.

----------


## santini

W dniu dzisiejszym dostałem warunki przyłączenia. Pierwsza moja myśl "udało się". Ale po przeczytaniu całości już nie było tak kolorowo.
Po pierwsze, składając wniosek online do PGE nie dostajemy kopii składanego wniosku, przynajmniej ja nie dostałem.
Po drugie, w wydanych warunkach przyłączenia jest "budynek gospodarczy" a nie jak wpisywałem "gospodarstwo domowe"
Po trzecie PGE chce abym im dostarczył pozwolenie na budowę.

Myślę co teraz z tym fantem robić. Czy składać nowy wniosek poprzez BOK z potwierdzeniem tego o co ja wnioskowałem czyli "gospodarstwo domowe", czy składać wniosek poprzez BOK z potwierdzeniem ale wnioskować o przyłącz docelowy do "działki rekreacyjnej"?

EDIT: 

Mała poprawka, przypomniałem sobie o jednym dokumencie gdzie jest napisane o jaki typ obiektu wnioskowałem:

----------


## husek

> W dniu dzisiejszym dostałem warunki przyłączenia. Pierwsza moja myśl "udało się". Ale po przeczytaniu całości już nie było tak kolorowo.
> Po pierwsze, składając wniosek online do PGE nie dostajemy kopii składanego wniosku, przynajmniej ja nie dostałem.
> Po drugie, w wydanych warunkach przyłączenia jest "budynek gospodarczy" a nie jak wpisywałem "gospodarstwo domowe"
> Po trzecie PGE chce abym im dostarczył pozwolenie na budowę.
> 
> Myślę co teraz z tym fantem robić. Czy składać nowy wniosek poprzez BOK z potwierdzeniem tego o co ja wnioskowałem czyli "gospodarstwo domowe", czy składać wniosek poprzez BOK z potwierdzeniem ale wnioskować o przyłącz docelowy do "działki rekreacyjnej"?
> 
> EDIT: 
> 
> Mała poprawka, przypomniałem sobie o jednym dokumencie gdzie jest napisane o jaki typ obiektu wnioskowałem:


Witam, udało ci się popchnąć temat dalej?

Dopytuję bo sam jestem przed złożeniem wniosku w PGE Rzeszów, czytając forum planowałem blaszak i prąd docelowy, ale czytając twój post nabrałem wątpliwości.

Zastanawiam się czy jako typ zaznaczyć  budynek rekreacyjny czy budynek gospodarczy i co w przypadku zmiany po budowie domu, czy nie będzie z tym problemu?

----------


## santini

Póki co przepycham się z PGE. Wpierw dostałem odpowiedz w postaci:




> Dzień dobry,
> 
> W odpowiedzi na email prosimy o podanie nazwy przyłączanego obiektu zgodnie z Prawem Budowlanym, wówczas Rejon Energetyczny Leżajsk dokona korekty wydanych warunków przyłączenia.
> 
> Z poważaniem"


po czym  zapytałem PGE o:



> Dzień dobry,
> 
> proszę o podanie na który artykuł Prawa Budowlanego się Państwo powołują.
> Zgodnie ze złożonym przeze mnie wnioskiem nazwa obiektu to "gospodarstwo domowe".


i dostałem odpowiedź:




> Dzień dobry
> 
> Uprzejmie informujemy, że procedurę przyłączania odbiorców do sieci dystrybucyjnej przedsiębiorstwa energetycznego reguluje art. 7 ustawy Prawo Energetyczne (Dz.U. z 2012 r. Nr 1059 z późn. zmian.) Rejon Energetyczny określił warunki przyłączenia o nr ... dla obiektu – budynek gospodarczy zlokalizowany na działce o nr ewid. ... w miejscowości ..., gmina .... Ponownie prosimy o podanie nazwy obiektu, jaki ma być przyłączony do sieci, RE dokona sprostowania. Pragniemy poinformować, że termin: ,,gospodarstwo domowe” nie jest obiektem, z definicji to: ,,zespół osób zamieszkujących razem i wspólnie utrzymujących się”.
> 
> Z poważaniem


Napisałem także do URE z zapytaniem co z tym fantem zrobić. 
Nie rozumiem dlaczego po prostu nie wydali mi odmowy wydania warunków przyłączenia tylko sami zmieniają mój wniosek.

----------


## kemot_p

Są na tym forum osoby, które w PGE dostały przyłącze docelowe do pustej, niezabudowanej działki. Może przeczytają Twój post i podpowiedzą.

----------


## henrykow

> Są na tym forum osoby, które w PGE dostały przyłącze docelowe do pustej, niezabudowanej działki. Może przeczytają Twój post i podpowiedzą.


Tak, jest tu jeden ,chyba jako  jedyny co załatwia sobie przyłącza w PGE do pustych działek i to z taryfą G. :smile:  bez żadnych problemów, zapomniałem dodać.

----------


## kemot_p

Jak mnie pamięć nie myli to @martingg w PGE Żyrardów dostał taryfę G do pustej działki.
@ santini, napisz mu priva co wpisał we wniosku, że mu przeszło, a Tobie nie  :smile:

----------


## henrykow

> Jak mnie pamięć nie myli to @martingg w PGE Żyrardów dostał taryfę G do pustej działki.
> @ santini, napisz mu priva co wpisał we wniosku, że mu przeszło, a Tobie nie


Nie znam tematu jak to załatwił ale jak potwierdził nieprawdę to dostał. przecież wystarczy napisać we wniosku że działka zabudowana, na mapce narysować obrys domku i finito, tylko że kłamstwo ma krótkie nogi o tym mało kto pamięta.

----------


## Kaizen

"Gospodarstwo domowe" nie jest obiektem. W formularzu na stronie chyba "urządzenia gospodarcze" pasują najlepiej. Można doprecyzować podając nazwę "np. ładowarka samochodu elektrycznego" czy "czajnik"  :wink:

----------


## santini

> "Gospodarstwo domowe" nie jest obiektem. W formularzu na stronie chyba "urządzenia gospodarcze" pasują najlepiej. Można doprecyzować podając nazwę "np. ładowarka samochodu elektrycznego" czy "czajnik"


Fakt, zgodzę się że gospodarstwo domowe nie jest obiektem budowlanym itp. Tylko po jaką chol... OSD żąda ode mnie podania jakiegokolwiek obiektu?
Prawo Energetyczne mówi że:




> Na podstawie art. 7 ust. 1 ww. ustawy przedsiębiorstwo energetyczne zajmujące się przesyłaniem lub dystrybucją energii jest obowiązane do zawarcia umowy o przyłączenie do sieci z podmiotami ubiegającymi się o przyłączenie do sieci, na zasadzie równoprawnego traktowania i przyłączania, w pierwszej kolejności, instalacji odnawialnego źródła energii, jeżeli istnieją techniczne i ekonomiczne warunki przyłączenia do sieci i dostarczania energii, a żądający zawarcia umowy spełnia warunki przyłączenia do sieci i odbioru.


oraz co powinien zawierać wniosek o przyłączenie do sieci:



> Wniosek o określenie warunków przyłączenia powinien zawierać (art. 7 ust. 3b i ust.8d ww. ustawy oraz § 7 ww. rozporządzenia):
> 
>   1. oznaczenie podmiotu ubiegającego się o przyłączenie - wnioskodawcy;
>   2. określenie nieruchomości, obiektu lub lokalu do którego energia ma być dostarczana;
>   3. informacje niezbędne do zapewnienia wymagań technicznych i eksploatacyjnych, o których mowa w art. 7a ww. ustawy;
>   4. określenie mocy przyłączeniowej dla każdego miejsca dostarczania energii elektrycznej;
>   5. przewidywane roczne zużycie energii elektrycznej;
>   6.  przewidywany termin rozpoczęcia dostarczania energii elektrycznej lub jej poboru;
>   7. parametry techniczne, charakterystykę ruchową i eksploatacyjną przyłączanych urządzeń, instalacji lub sieci, w przypadku podmiotów zaliczanych do grup przyłączeniowych I - IV;
> ...


Ja występuję jako podmiot i określiłem swoją nieruchomość jako gospodarstwo domowe, czyli spełniłem punkt 2 wniosku według PE i PGE nic do tego co ja na swojej działce będę miał.
A może to walka z wiatrakami?

----------


## pektynka

> Dziwna sugestia. W umowie miałem (mam) zapis o zasilaniu gospodarstwa domowego, taryfa G, na działace blaszak. Do odbioru domu nie potrzebowałem żadnego "przełączenia" w papierach przyłącza z blaszaka na dom. Elektryk przeniósł tylko kabel, ale dla PGE to zupełnie nic nie zmienia - to nadal jest ta sama działka, to samo gospodarstwo domowe.


W warunkach przyłączenia występowałeś o co dokładnie? Do wyboru jest:
- dom jednorodzinny
- plac budowy
- lokal mieszkalny
- garaż
- inne + pole do wpisania co
Zakładam, że "inne", ale pytanie co tam dokładnie wpisałeś? "gospodarstwo domowe"?
To co się tu wybierze pojawia się potem w "karcie danych technicznych". Jeśli ma się tu "dom jednorodzinny" to nie przyjmą w tauronie (sprawdzałam) wniosku o taryfę G dla działki rekreacyjnej *.  Trzeba zmienić warunki przyłączenia - wg informacji z obsłudze klienta trwa to do 14 dni, ale nie jest powiedziane, że zmienią na to co się chce.

Dopytuję, bo chyba będę wnioskować o taką zmianę i chciałabym wiedzieć na co dokładnie, co dokładnie wpisać. Wolałabym coś w stylu "gospodarstwo domowe" niż "działka rekreacyjna", żeby nie trzeba było potem znów zmieniać tego z powrotem (działka na dom) i zawierać nowej umowy.

* Nie wiem co się stanie jeśli się uprzeć i złożyć niosek o umowę kompleksową na dostawę prądu do obiektu innego niż jest w karcie technicznej i wniosku o przyłączenie. Ostawiam, że odrzucą i raczej mają do tego podstawę prawną, w treści umowy o przyłączenie jest podane co zobowiązują się podłączyć.

----------


## pektynka

Z tego co udało mi się zorientować w obsłudze klienta w tauron kraków, nie ma problemu z podpisaniem umowy na taryfę G dla pustej działki (używanej na cele rekreacyjne) jeśliw karcie danych technicznych ma się (w polu nazwa i adres obiektu) podaną działkę rekreacyjną a nie (jak pewnie większość z nas) dom jednorodzinny lub plac budowy.

Nie wiem jak wygląda wydanie warunków przyłączenia jeśli tam się wpisze "działka rekreacyjna" a nie "dom jednorodzinny". Może tak chętnie wtedy nie podpinają.

Natomiast może ktoś wie jak formalnie i w praktyce wygląda kwestia oddania do użytkowania domu czy innych formalności gdy prąd miało się w taryfie G dla działki rekreacyjnej (lub garażu) i chce się go mieć teraz dla domu jednorodzinnego (też taryfa G). Wydawałoby się pewnie, że nic robić nie trzeba, ale wątpię.

Ktoś ma jakieś doświadczenia w tym temacie?

----------


## ololek

> Z tego co udało mi się zorientować w obsłudze klienta w tauron kraków, nie ma problemu z podpisaniem umowy na taryfę G dla pustej działki (używanej na cele rekreacyjne) jeśliw karcie danych technicznych ma się (w polu nazwa i adres obiektu) podaną działkę rekreacyjną a nie (jak pewnie większość z nas) dom jednorodzinny lub plac budowy.
> 
> Nie wiem jak wygląda wydanie warunków przyłączenia jeśli tam się wpisze "działka rekreacyjna" a nie "dom jednorodzinny". Może tak chętnie wtedy nie podpinają.
> 
> Natomiast może ktoś wie jak formalnie i w praktyce wygląda kwestia oddania do użytkowania domu czy innych formalności gdy prąd miało się w taryfie G dla działki rekreacyjnej (lub garażu) i chce się go mieć teraz dla domu jednorodzinnego (też taryfa G). Wydawałoby się pewnie, że nic robić nie trzeba, ale wątpię.
> 
> Ktoś ma jakieś doświadczenia w tym temacie?


Ja o warunki do Tauron występowałem rok przed budową. We wniosku wpisałem działkę z budynkiem altaną czyli taryfa G Podpisałem warunki. Po roku zacząłem budować. Kiedy w zeszlym roku miałem już stan surowy zamknięty energetyka wstawiła mi skrzynkę przy działce. Jak już elektryk zrobił instalację to zgłosiłem wraz z oświadczeniem elektryka gotowość przyłączenia budynku do sieci i wystąpiłem z wnioskiem o podpisanie umowy gdzie zaznaczyłem, że przyłączany obiekt to dom. Jedynie się energetyka mailowo upewniła czy dom czy altana bo rodzaj obiektu z warunków przyłączenia a zgłoszeniem się różnił. Ale napisałem, że buduje dom i tyle. Wysłali umowę, podpisałem, odesłałem, wpłaciłem za przyłącze , przyjechał elektryk założyć licznik i mam prąd z taryfą g11.

----------


## Apacer

Więc standartowo masz umowę na G11, ponieważ wcześniej nie zgłaszałeś chęci podpięcia altany z umową, jedynie wykonanie przyłącza. A podpięcie placu budowy zawsze robią na C11, bez względu czy wpiszesz altana/ magazyn itp

----------


## Kaizen

> a nie (jak pewnie większość z nas) dom jednorodzinny lub plac budowy.


Nie wiem, co ma większość. Ja do czasu inwentaryzacji powykonawczej miałem działkę rolną. W ewidencji gruntów nie ma czegoś takiego, jak "plac budowy" ani "dom jednorodzinny". Do działki leśnej też mam właśnie podpinany prąd.

Jak składałem wniosek na działkę, na której stoi teraz dom to nie miałem PnB i była zwyczajnie rolna a wniosek był o przyłącze docelowe. Podobnie teraz mam na działce leśnej (niby stoi na niej niezgodna z obecnym MPZP altana postawiona za Gierka przez poprzedniego właściciela, ale formalnie w ewidencji i MPZP działka jest leśna i nie da się na niej zbudować domu jednorodzinnego).

----------

